# BackstageJobs.com receives Cease and Desist from Backstage.com



## erichart (Mar 23, 2012)

Anybody else see this? Backstagejobs.com received a cease and desist letter from Backstage.com over the use of the term "Backstage". The original tweet is here.

I'm not sure there is much we can do at this point except send our support; after all, BackstageJobs has been providing an invaluable (and free) service to theatre technicians since 1997, and to think he might have to change the name of the site is absurd on its face. Even more telling is that the only thing he is really worried about is that this is distracting from his current charity drive to help support Behind the Scenes.


----------



## Footer (Mar 23, 2012)

I'll donate 50 bucks for their legal defense. I sure just about anyone else around here would do the same. I have found at least 3 different jobs on that site and numerous employees.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Mar 23, 2012)

Had to look up this "Backstage" magazine..... its an actors resource? That's silly.

Luckily, its a C&D and not a lawsuit, so you can simply respond with "get stuffed".


----------



## rsmentele (Mar 23, 2012)

Darn actors are at it again! Who said their so special?


----------



## Edrick (Mar 23, 2012)

This won't get far, you can't trademark "backstage" and one is a magazine for actors the other is a job search site for techs. So they can't prove and no court is going to agree that you can easily confuse the two. There was no malice attempt to take their name etc...

How many companies out there do you think have the same name or similar names?


----------



## MNicolai (Mar 23, 2012)

The point is that Backstage.com can at least put BackstageJobs into a position that he needs to lawyer up, a move that can cost a sizable chunk of money even if a court eventually finds the suit frivolous.


----------



## erichart (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, and also the fact that he has been online using that name for 15 years puts a lot of points in his favor. The problem is that unless he convinces them otherwise, they can begin legal proceedings which he doesn't have the money to fight.


----------



## kcraigie (Mar 23, 2012)

What does a magazine about movie auditions and casting calls have to do with backstage anyway? We should countersue for misuse of the word. I'd throw in 50 bucks, too, for his legal defense, just because he's a good guy who doesn't deserve this.


----------



## porkchop (Mar 23, 2012)

I've got $50 to get him a lawyer.


----------



## Sony (Apr 3, 2012)

I've just shared this with every single one of my backstage brethren on Facebook. I suggest you all do the same, this is outrageous and most of my friends are now up in arms about it too. I'll donate $50 to the cause as well.


----------



## TheRobAlex (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey guys . . . I own TheBackstageBeat.com with atlanta.thebackstagebeat.com as our main online mag. My wife and I also own a print mag in atlanta. We were just served a letter from backstage.com. Not sure what our next move is. Seems Backstage.com is coming down on many backstage-ish named businesses.


----------



## Les (Jul 24, 2012)

That's ridiculous. What, did they copyright the word "backstage"? They're just bullies. Maybe their magazine is floundering and they're trying to find someone to blame.


Pie4Weebl said:


> Luckily, its a C&D and not a lawsuit, so you can simply respond with "get stuffed".



However,


MNicolai said:


> The point is that Backstage.com can at least put _______ into a position that he needs to lawyer up, a move that can cost a sizable chunk of money even if a court eventually finds the suit frivolous.


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 25, 2012)

TheRobAlex said:


> Hey guys . . . I own TheBackstageBeat.com with atlanta.thebackstagebeat.com as our main online mag. My wife and I also own a print mag in atlanta. We were just served a letter from backstage.com. Not sure what our next move is. Seems Backstage.com is coming down on many backstage-ish named businesses.



Welcome to the Booth RobAlex, hang in there. Backstage.com is a bully. Maybe all the rest of you "backstage-ish" sites can band together and fight back somehow. Anyone got any ideas about ways we can help out? Perhaps a writing campaign to backstage.com?


----------



## Morydd (Jul 26, 2012)

Perhaps someone knows a lawyer who would be willing to send a response letter pro bono. One of the requirements of holding a trademark is that you defend that trademark. BackstageJobs is well known and has been for 15 years. If they just got around to sending a C&D, it could probably be argued that they were negligent in defending the trademark, and therefore it is no longer valid.
I know Patrick and have worked with him. If this goes anywhere, there's no motivation for him to fight it since it's something he does on the side of being a full time stage electrician. I'm guessing he'd just close up shop and we'd be left without a fantastic resource.


----------



## mstaylor (Aug 3, 2012)

What I don't understand is why a site geared to actors/dancers getting work is named backstage.com at all. Then to beat up on sites that are geared to techs that work backstage is the height of idiocy. It rates right with the WWF having to change it's initials because people would confuse it with a wildlife federation.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Aug 3, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. Why didn't they name their site Limelight, or On Stage, or something similar. After all, if the actor is backstage, they aren't getting the recognition.


----------



## TimMiller (Aug 27, 2012)

There are tons of companies with the name backstage, just like ever seen how many companies use the name Allstate in them. How about if I have a failing doughnut shop I will start suing all other businesses with the word doughnut in them around me. Personally I would give Jeff diamont with diamond amplification a call and talk to him. He used to be a lawyer befor his guitar amp business took off. Also he does make some killer amps. Also maybe we need to start talking to the actors and see if they will stop receiving the magazine in protest, possibly with some of their vendors.


----------



## DELO72 (Aug 31, 2012)

Backstage jobs can tell them to go take a hike- You cannot trademark a description. "Backstage" is a descriptive location and therefore not able to be trademarked.


----------



## paulsbutiq (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't know why they'd want to be associated with backstage anyway. It's mostly just poseurs, and a PM with his feet up on the desk trying to decide what to have for dinner tonight and what channel the eagles game's on. At least that's always been my experience.


----------

